# Sticky  2.0L 8v "Official" DIY/FAQ..



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*2.0L 8v DIY/FAQ.* 
To have anything added to this list please report the thread to a moderator and we will gladly add it.
*How to report a thread to be added*
*MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL!*
*Official 2.0L Bolt On MODS thread* - SLVR SLUG
*How to Install an AEG head onto an ABA block*
Installing an AEG head onto an ABA Block. - Wizard-of-OD
*2.0L Dyno Thread*
Official 2.0L Dyno figures.

*Tech:*
Lightweight/Under Drive Pulley Discussion
MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data - vasillalov
Homemade Valve Spring Compressor - 97VWJett
DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV - caliginousface
DIY: Replacing driver side coolant flange on a MKIV Jetta 8v 2.0 - mross71
DIY: AEG Waterpump (No timing belt) with time saving tips - twicepardoned
DIY: USRT Smartshift Install - J-tec
Timing your ABA - tdogg74
*Chip:*
Chip Install for Golf/Jetta3 - 97VWJett
*Exhaust:*
Mk3 with Mk4 Exhaust Manifold - Volkscavenger
*Intake:*
Boring out your throttle body - gltuner
Mk4 intake manifold on MK3's - vwnut18t
DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL -vwluger22
*Cam Shafts:*
2.0L Cam install DIY with pics - redzone98
TT260 Camshaft Install on 2.0 AEG - vasillalov

*Forced Induction:*
Neuspeed supercharger info & modification - JettaRed
*Motor Mounts:*
Dogbone Mount Bushings, Replacing - vasillalov

*Fueling:*
*Electrical:*
Replacing Spark Plug Wires on a 2.0 AEG - vasillalov
*Transmission:*
020 Bolt Conversion - Broke
*Suspension*
Suspension Install (A3 Chassis) - Silly_Me
Replacing Worn Tie Rod Assembly (A3 Chassis) - twicepardoned
*Maintenance:*
Timing Belt and Water Pump Replacement on 2.0 AEG - vasillalov
1.9 TDI Thermostat on a 2.0 AEG (Also covers proper coolant draining) - vasillalov
*Misc:*
Cracked Oil Dipstick Explained - vasillalov
Oil Analysis from 2.0 AEG (Valvoline vs Mobil1) - vasillalov
DIY: 2.0 Oil Sludge On Oil Cap Explained! - vasillalov
DIY: Find a Vacuum Leak - 97VWJett
DIY: AEG Throttle Body Coolant Bypass - twicepardoned

*The old FAQ* - Click Here


----------

